# ZoneAlarm update: intermittent freezes; can't connect to games.



## darkmana (Dec 9, 2006)

I have ZoneAlarm Security Suite (full version, compliments of my ISP) and it has been functioning perfectly well since installation.

Tuesday (two days ago), ZoneAlarm prompted me to install a significant update which I downloaded and installed before shutting off my PC for the night. The next day (yesterday), I turn on my computer and ZoneAlarm pops up telling me that it has been successfully updated and all that jazz, and the program GUI has been tweaked (updated graphics, rearranged some features, etc).

Ever since that update, my desktop, taskbar, and applications have been intermittently freezing for seconds at a time while ZoneAlarm is running. I also cannot connect to online games -- Battlefield 2142 and Call of Duty 4 will show server listings, and I can join servers and load the map, but will be disconnected immediately before actually getting into the game. Sometimes the disconnection occurs seconds _after_ getting in (notably in BF2142). Both of these games implement Punkbuster, which I think ZA must be interfering with. I've checked my ZA program listings, it retained all of my settings from before the update.

Shutting down ZoneAlarm remedies all of these problems. I have tried playing with the antivirus settings (things such as on-access scanning and disabling it completely), but these issues seem to occur so long as ZoneAlarm runs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest getting rid of ZA if it's an issue. There are plenty of other options. Take a look at Comodo Internet Security Suite, it has AV and firewall protection and it's free.


----------

